# Great Dane Puppy and Wellness Large Breed Food



## vmtx1986 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello there! I'm sure that the great dane and the different foods and levels have been discused before but I want to ask about a specific food brand and sub-tittle (I guess is what its called!). I am getting a male dane puppy @ the end of Feb so I have been doing food research because I know they have special needs. I have come across different percentages on what protein and fat and calcium and phos should be. So here is my ?... would a dane puppy do well on wellness large breed puppy food? On large breed adult food? Or on just the regular wellness adult food? The puppy food had no lees than 26% protein no less than 12% no more than 13.5% fat, 1% to 1.4% calcium and .9% to 1.2% phos. The large breed adult has no less than 25% protein no less then 11% fat 1.2% calcium and .9% phos. The regular adult food (lamb barley and salmon meal) has 22% protein 12% fat 1.2% calcium and .9% phos. I just want to make sure he is healthy and has the least amount of problems as posible. So what would you recomed? Thanks in advanced for all the responses and advice! Veronica


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I think most Dane Breeders would tell you feed less than 25% protein. I fed my dane puppy a raw diet so naturally it was very high in protein and he is a healthy 4 year old now. 

I honestly think the quality of ingredients are more important than the numbers. The more meat the better, the less grain the better and the less fruits and veggies the better. I don't think the numbers are all that important as long as calcium levels don't go through the roof.


----------



## Belgian2008 (Jan 18, 2009)

The first four ingredients in this food are named meat (fish) products. Potatoes are the primary carbohydrate and starch source, with further fruits and vegetables amongst the minor ingredients. Overall, this appears a quality product with a good amount of meat included.


----------

